# [SOLVED] &quot;LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration&quot; error



## ezecharles (Dec 8, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm:
Hello guys, please i really need your help here.
I changed to a new location, and after connecting my internet it worked for some hours and stopped.
system spec:
Asus laptop, Windows 7
i tried trobleshooting it was saying "_Local Area Network have an invalid IP Configuration_".
i connected the same cable and network with the same user name and password to my Hp laptop it worked just well.
i have tried out several solutions from other treads but to no avail.

when i type in "Ipconfig /all" in the command prompt, this is what i got:


C:\Windows\system32>Ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

 Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Sarah-PC
 Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
 IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
 WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 1000 BGN
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-64-29-15-B8
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-43-D2-56-21
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8131 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Con
troller (NDIS 6.20)
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 90-E6-BA-5E-E2-BD
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
 Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3960:f3f6:2177:9c2c%9(Preferred)
 Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.156.44(Preferred)
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
 Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
 DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 210822842
 DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-57-10-EA-90-E6-BA-5E-E2-BD

 DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
 fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
 NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{B8C68C01-EB92-4955-AD1F-E4623A6A6C7A}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{2A9E184B-A638-4F4F-B1A0-006068786F3A}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5DFF83FC-9B38-4571-A688-E7E2C6DCED39}:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

 Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
 Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
 Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
 DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
 Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Please if anybody have a solution i so much appreciate it, i am right now fustrated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: "LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration" error*

Welcome to TSF,

Have you ran the network troubleshooter?
Using the Network troubleshooter in Windows 7

If that didn't work do a System Restore. Restore to a previous date when you were able to connect and problem free.
System Restore for Windows 7 and Vista | 2xg's Networking Tutorials

Please give us an update.


----------



## ezecharles (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: "LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration" error*

Thanks for your reply,

i have ran the troubleshooter and it says:

_*"Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration*_

i have also restored to the point it last worked well, but still no success
i tried updating the Network Adapter Driver, it says its up to date.
i ve done all my experience has thought me, and still nothing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: "LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration" error*

Can you please temporarily disable the bluetooth device from Device Manager? 

Also, disable then re-enable your network adapter.

What type of Security or AV Software are you using?


----------



## ezecharles (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: "LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration" error*

 
Actually rightnow the only AV in my laptop is the Microsoft Security Essentials, but i previously have this PC TOOL FIREWALL PLUS and alsoSPYWARE BLASTER, which i have uninstalled when these network issues started.

I have disabled the bluetooth Adapter, and also disabled and enabled the Network Adapter, but no success yet.


----------



## ezecharles (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: "LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration" error*

Hi 2XG, am very happy now thankyou very much.

You know what.... i have resolved the problem, you know, when u made mention of AV which i thought i have uninstalled, it struck me to recheck again and when i did i find out that the icon is still in the start menu, but the program is no more in the Add or Remove program window, then when i tried to delect the icon it says it cannot delect because some program was using it, i then went to task manager but no program of such kind is open in the application page then i went to processes and took time to look very well and find out that some program of the sort (xxx.exe) was running and after i end it and resart the laptop Bingo!!! the network came on. It was then i thought back, and remember it was after i intalled the PC TOOL FIREWALL PLUS and alsoSPYWARE BLASTER that the problem started. though i never remembered because i neva used it for a while after that.

Thankyou am very grateful because you made me look that way, i have never experience such before. Tanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: "LAN doesn't have a valid IP configuration" error*

Glad to hear it was a success.

You're quite Welcome. :smile:


----------

